

NSA and Facebook undermine spontaneous gatherings (german) - radiospiel
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/NSA-Skandal-Facebook-unterwandert-Flashmob-Verabredungen-2592853.html
Sry for double posting, see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9310402
======
radiospiel
Sry for double posting, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9310402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9310402)

